# New mini. But what's wrong with his legs?



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

That's not right (I know, you know). Does he seem painful? I hope the farrier can help give you some good information!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to say. but you have more problems than a farrier can fix.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

He will stand on either, like cock a leg up when relaxing and doesn't act like it hurts. 

But they like.. 'Toe in' as he walks and twist. 


Yeah I'm sure that the ferrier won't be able to fix that bit I know his feet need to be done. He was a $50 horse though, they went down from $200. 
I know something's wrong


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks kind of like windswept legs maybe? Poor guy, can't be fun. Talk to your vet and see if putting splints on his legs will help him straighten/strengthen those legs up.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't know if it was possible to correct at already almost 2 yrs old


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

It might not be. But seeing as how he is still growing, there may be a possibility you can stop it from at least getting worse, if not improving it. Your vet would definitely be able to give you some good advice on that. Can he run? Or do his legs do the funky noodle?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Or do his legs do the funky noodle?


Sorry, but this made me giggle. *giggle snort*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twingreen8 (Sep 17, 2012)

It does look like something is wrong.Does he walk just fine?Does he lay down?


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

He doesn't lay down much. Doesn't act like they hurt and yes he runs and trots.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Walking


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Posted a video, let me know if it works, if not.
If you wanna see it pm me


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Does he drag toes when he walks , Locking stifles? video didnt show up. cute little guy.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe poor little guy he just needs to be loved


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Doesn't look like locking stifles to me


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Had him checked out. He has a freaking Broken leg!!!

The donkeys I have with him are skinny as hell too. 

I can't believe some people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh gosh, that poor little guy! That must have been so painful to deal with. ): Does he have a little cast on now?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh the poor thing! Is the break repairing? Anyway to reset it and splint it so it'll heal as properly as it can?

So glad you have him now and can give him the treatment he needs. Poor baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh wow thank god you got him checked out poor little guy :/. What is the verdict for him? He's a little trooper hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Poor baby!!! Hope all ends up alright!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If its broken, it may not be fixable. I can't believe they got you to pay even $50. Poor little love looks like a complete sweetheart, but he's a wreck. Definitely not locking stifles going on there...my mini mule has it and her legs have never done that.

Which bone did he break? It almost looks like his fetlock is broken but I really can't tell with all of that hair...


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Tibia? 

Yes he will be having a splint put on it.
Kind of in the middle of the box is where it is. 
See yes he stands on it but he does not want that area touched and he reacts when it gets moved certain ways. I can't believe it's broke. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_



If he doesn't improve he will have to be out down, not really any other choice. 
Not letting him suffer once there's for sure no hope.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

oh poor little guy!! I'll be sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

He was separated from a mare and stud but when they sold the mare they put him with the stud and I'm betting they put him out there while the stud was ****ed off about his mare leaving and he got kicked. 

They tried to tell me he only needed his feet done. 
I knew better than that of course, knew it was worse bit didnt know it was broke!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

poor guy, its such a shame the way people treat animals. I wonder if they knew it was broken hmmm.
I hope it repairs well, least hes with you now!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

She had to know.

She went from $200 ( I suspect she thought some people that don't know anything about them would be wanting to buy a wittle pony). I told her I'm not paying that for this horse because I know something is wrong with its legs. 
She quickly dropped to $50 and delivered him to me. 

I know he had to be extremely lame when it first happened ( he walks now but has issues of course) 

Hopefully he can get it fixed up, since he's so light. 
I had a full size thoroughbred mare break a leg one time in a kicking fight with a tree ( was food aggressive and was feed time) she broke here in the same spot and had to be put down on the spot)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm too annoyed at those people for words.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little fellow! Maybe since he is so small you will have more options than a larger horse? I hope it works out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

looks like a dwarf mini


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Janna said:


> Had him checked out. He has a freaking Broken leg!!!
> 
> The donkeys I have with him are skinny as hell too.
> 
> ...


 I really think it is a birth defect and it is common with mini's. He would have had to break both back legs and that is very unlikely and to survive it.


----------

